# Neuweiler Beer



## logueb (Aug 4, 2008)

Searching through the Flea Market I Picked up a beer for the collection.  Neuweiler. Probably real common up North, but I didn't have one.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 5, 2008)

nice bottle. this brewery a few miles from my home growing up. my grandfather drank Neuweiler ( and Horlacher, which was a few blocks down Gordon Street in Allentown ). If i can remember, i'll take a photo of the brewery when i'm in the area thursday on my food shopping run. thanx for sharing and bringing back the memories.


 Jim


----------



## logueb (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Jim.  Was it just a locally brewed beer from Allentown, Pa.?


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 5, 2008)

our friend rick is a long time allentown resident and is probably the best source on this. if i remember right, neuweiler was bought out by Schlitz in 60's.......  not sure. neuweiler beer was a stand alone brewery. their advertisements were generally classic german. horlacher was down the street and usually featured a penguin in their advertising.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 5, 2008)

another


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 5, 2008)

horlacher brewery


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 5, 2008)

a cone top Neweiler showing the logo circa world war II


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 5, 2008)

try again.....................


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2008)

Buzz your right on all of the above.I have dug many Neuweiler & Horlacher beers in dumps.Here are a few of the older Horlecher hutches, my favroite is the one with the script.I have a ton of crown Neuweilers in the basment.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2008)

Cool can,where did you get it?


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 5, 2008)

hi rick.

 scarfed the photo off an Ebay sale. i'm kinda looking for an Old Dutch cone top myself.............

 rick    i have an opportunity to pick up a pony aqua blob
 is embossed  " Andrew Newman "
                          Easton, Pa

 are these common? i think the guy wants $15 for it.  thanx fella.

 Jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 5, 2008)

never mind rick, i found out it's a common. thanx anyway bud.

 Jim


----------



## logueb (Aug 6, 2008)

Thaks a lot Jim and Rick.  It's great to get the history to go along with the bottle.  The company goes out of buisness or is combined with another.  Years later a bottle shows up. That's what I like about this hobby, the history behind the bottles that we find.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2008)

Did you buy it for 15?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2008)

No problem Buster,I am trying to find out about a old square med I dug in a 50s pit.It may even be older.U.BRUNER


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 6, 2008)

hey rick,

 wasn't U. Bruner that bald headed actor in " The King and I " ?  nyuk nyuk.  any city embossed on that med??

 Jimbo


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2008)

Hahaha I think this dude is a little older [] 
 The town is good ole Catasauqua Pa


----------

